# Big changes on Campingcar-infos



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One of my favourite ever websites has had a bit of a makeover, certainly going to take some getting used to.

The jury is out at the moment whether its an improvement or not....

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*POI*

I don't have TomTom so don't use the POI.s

Not that keen on the old site. Bought the CD once. used it once.

It is a tad better.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I quite like it Pete, you can now just search with the name of the town you are interested in, without having to know the Departmente.

Mike


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Pete. Love this sort of site - especially the google earth image bit.

Cheers 

Paul

=====================================

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

nice update easier to search and find.

france 6000 plus

uk 130

hmmmm!!!

thanks peejay


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

*Re: POI*



teemyob said:


> I don't have TomTom so don't use the POI.s
> 
> Not that keen on the old site. Bought the CD once. used it once.
> 
> ...


that's more than I used it


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

My initial impressions are quite positive - we find it very useful, I like the new symbols showing what type of aire etc it is on the departmental map.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've used the data from CC infos plotted on an Autoroute map for 4 years - in fact I suspect most of us have as this is where the info usually originates from coupled with Bord Atlas 

You can never have too much info when it comes to aires / wild camping spots when used 'on the fly' like we do. Planning? What planning!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

One thing's for sure, CCi co-ords are a darned sight more accurate than either All Aires or Archie!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

An already excellent site further improved I think, Alan.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think that is an improvement to CCI - one of my favourite motorhoming sources. It's not entirely different since the 'old' map access appears as soon as you select the country, rather than an aire by name. However, the option to search by name must be a benefit. One aspect that I particularly like is the reclassification of aires by type. In the past I have often been frustrated at not being able to identify whether an aire de service also allows parking overnight. I am hoping that this reclassification has been carried over into the POI files, since we tend to rely on the Garmin to find aires, rather than having to look up CCI each time. (I have CCI and Bord Atlas POI files stored, amongst others, but rely on these two for most requirements.)


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Do like it a lot.

I'm loving it at the moment as I'm scrambling around to improve my (rubbish) french.

I'm assuming it's still in testing at the moment as the orginal site is still there.

Also, if you look at the way they've designed the site's storage (/francais) suggest to me that they may be working on different languages........ :wink:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

craigrogers said:


> Do like it a lot.
> 
> I'm loving it at the moment as I'm scrambling around to improve my (rubbish) french.
> 
> ...


Just right click on the page and click on "Translate with Bing" and the translation of each page is instataneous.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I use Google Translate rather than Bing, but suspect they probably use a similar engine in the background.

That's cheating though!  I only use it if I'm struggling to work out a word.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Much better once you get used to it imo.

Couple of things..

You can't provide a link to a specific aire anymore, unless anyone knows different?

The POI's seem to be seperated into country batches as opposed to downloading the whole of Europe before.

I too like the improved classification and new icons which they appear to have 'sourced' from the http://a.ccl.free.fr website.

Pete


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Much better once you get used to it imo.
> 
> The POI's seem to be seperated into country batches as opposed to downloading the whole of Europe before.
> 
> Pete


I stand to be corrected, but can't you do that (for TomTom at least) with the button right at the top for all 15527 aires, above the "by country" listing? (At least I think that's what I've just downloaded!!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Much better once you get used to it imo.
> ...


Ahh, thanks, missed that bit :roll:

Pete


----------

